# this year



## viper328 (Jul 29, 2003)

what is the date for this years bimmer fest, and where is it going to be held?


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

viper328 said:


> what is the date for this years bimmer fest, and where is it going to be held?


For Bimmerfest East it will be held at Lime Rock Park, CT on August 31, 2003.

For more info, please go to www.bimmerfesteast.com


----------

